# La Gloria Cubana



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Why is so little is said about these cigars? I'm smoking a M. D'Or #2 and it is one of the most elegant smokes I have, a cigar I sip rather than puff away on. Do you BOTLs not care for these? Or is there some other issue with them? The beautiful boxes they are presented in alone make them a great part of my collection. 
Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

bpegler said:


> Why is so little is said about these cigars? I'm smoking a M. D'Or #2 and it is one of the most elegant smokes I have, a cigar I sip rather than puff away on. Do you BOTLs not care for these? Or is there some other issue with them? The beautiful boxes they are presented in alone make them a great part of my collection.
> Inquiring minds want to know.


Bob
I was gifted one and am hoping to enjoy it this weekend.
They were talked about a lot early this Summer.
I will try and find the thread


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Bob,,,,shhhhhhh. I love LGC cigars and bringing in all this attention is going to drive the price up. All kidding aside, I had a Wavell this week that couldnt have been any better if they had dipped it in chocolate. I went and bought a box of them online and got the Maduros but any of them are good. This was one of my "go to" brands of cigars back in the day and I just started them up again.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

I love the Dominican's, I can only imagine the Habanos.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

8ball917 said:


> I love the Dominican's, I can only imagine the Habanos.


The last couple posts may be part of the problem with this brand. The Non-Cuban LGCs are nothing like the CCs, but have become more famous. I feel so strongly about this that I would probably just send someone one so you could see what I mean.

Sigh...


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

The people who know about them keep it quiet...


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Bob,,,,shhhhhhh. I love LGC cigars and bringing in all this attention is going to drive the price up. All kidding aside, I had a Wavell this week that couldnt have been any better if they had dipped it in chocolate. I went and bought a box of them online and got the Maduros but any of them are good. This was one of my "go to" brands of cigars back in the day and I just started them up again.


Poor Gary :dunno: Fell asleep in Kansas and doesn't realize he woke up in Habana. I can empathize. The NC LGC are so good they make you dizzy. :biggrin1:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I have been quite curious about these for a while. Having never smoked one, I have found it odd that they are rarely discussed, yet when they are talked about they are accompanied by great reviews.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Somebody said LGC and that's like popping an ammonia capsule,,,didn't see the CC part on there,,ooopsie. Now then,,,Habanos LGC? Lord have mercy,,,DO NOT let this get out amongst the commoners.


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

bpegler said:


> The last couple posts may be part of the problem with this brand. The Non-Cuban LGCs are nothing like the CCs, but have become more famous. I feel so strongly about this that I would probably just send someone one so you could see what I mean.
> 
> Sigh...


LOL! I love it.

I have been very curious about these. I have 3 nc's in my drawer but have not tried them yet. But every time I look at those naughty sites I see them and wonder if they are any good. But being the CC newbie I am afraid to buy a box and not like them.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

bpegler said:


> The last couple posts may be part of the problem with this brand. The Non-Cuban LGCs are nothing like the CCs, but have become more famous. I feel so strongly about this that I would probably just send someone one so you could see what I mean.
> 
> Sigh...


Make me your victim/litmus test agent! The CC LGC I've smoked recently have been bottom of the barrel as to what Habanos currently offer. If you're smoking something with the LGC band on it and loving it, I shall take thy gauntlet.:biggrin1:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

After reading Bobs note, I had to light up the single that I was gifted.
The draw was similar to the Fundy, and it was a sipping cigar.
It was enjoyable, but I had a hard time picking up some of the nuances that
many of you talk about.
It shouldn't be confused with the NC...I think the NC is terrible.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

snake hips said:


> the people who know about them keep it quiet...


what he said


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Well, despite the feedback to keep quiet about these, I would like to 
make a mini-contest for a chance to try one of these. It is open to any BOTL who would like to try their first LGC.

There will be two winners. First correct answer wins.

For the first round, the question is simple. Who is pictured smoking a cigar in my avatar?


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

lmagine that another one to add to my must try list....I do have to agree with the fact that the only publicity LGC gets is negative from the NC's


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't wanna sound dumb if I get this wrong but oh well. Mark Twain


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

BigRay023 said:


> I don't wanna sound dumb if I get this wrong but oh well. Mark Twain


See how easy this is? 
Our first winner! 
PM me your address.

Round two later today...


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

Awesome! Being bored at work has finally payed off! Bob is just to cool! I recognize Twain's face but never read ant of his work. I think I'm inspired to go buy a book!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

very cool Bob


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

BigRay023 said:


> Awesome! Being bored at work has finally payed off! Bob is just to cool! I recognize Twain's face but never read ant of his work. I think I'm inspired to go buy a book!


Obviously the Tom saywer and Huck Finn books are good, but i really enjoyed The Tragedy of PuddinHead Wilson.


----------



## The Postman (Dec 11, 2007)

LGC's are great, just don't let it get around, or everyone will be smoking them. From what I understand about the CC's though, they need a lot of rest to come into their prime.


----------



## abgoosht (Oct 2, 2008)

why not spread the word out so everyone can enjoy them? be cool guys! jk


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Well .... its actually Samuel Langhorne Clemens, known by the pen name "Mark Twain." 

Can we get a ruling from the judges?

j/k (yea, I used to get beat up a lot in school)


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Don't hate! 
Now for round two: 
A two part question, 
1) What will I be doing at exactly 7:07 pm Friday night? 
2) What color shirt will I be wearing? 
The correct answer can be guessed by looking carefully at my public info.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Samuel Langhorne Clemens!!!



oh ... never mind


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

bpegler said:


> Don't hate!
> Now for round two:
> A two part question,
> 1) What will I be doing at exactly 7:07 pm Friday night?
> ...


Orange, watching basketball ?


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

asmartbull said:


> Orange, watching basketball ?


A winner!
You know the routine, pm your addy. 
I will try to get the 2 prizes out tomorrow.


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

I've had a few LCG-SR which were fantastic, but no CC's for me yet. Would love to try one though.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Our winners will receive a three pack of Rodney Dangerfield cigars, that I don't feel get enough respect:

A LGC M D'Or #2
And two surprises !

DC 0309 3220 0001 1948 1685
DC 0309 3220 0001 1948 1692

Thanks for participating, we may do something else in the future along these same lines. It was fun.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Well done Bob!


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Congrats to Bob on a big win last night


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Rodeo said:


> Congrats to Bob on a big win last night


Thanks! What a great game! 12 lead changes, and we get past the sweet sixteen for the first time in school history.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

bpegler said:


> Thanks! What a great game! 12 lead changes, and we get past the sweet sixteen for the first time in school history.


Not so great if you're an Ohio State fan. Ohio State had no answer to their inside game. Too Big Too Physical. Good luck against MSU, I will be pulling for you since it is against the law in Ohio to cheer on any team from Michigan.

:cheer2:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Bob
Had the pleasure of enjoying your gift last night.
Awesome....
5-21 days can be a lifetime.....


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

I'm just finishing a LCG No. 2 from 02, what a lovely smoke! Opened with very distinctive mint flavor that was just fantastic. Then settled down to a beautiful smooth flavor with the mint coming and going throughout. What a smoke!


----------

